# 3/0 in a LB



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone have any tricks to make it easier to pull 3- 3/0 conductors thru a 2 inch LB. 
Would be interested to hear the,.
Thanks


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pull thru, then stuff it in. 3/0s are a breeze. 500s, now that's a trick. requires a 2x4 and a big hammer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes use a 2.5" or 3" with threaded reducers or a pull box


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mjjg92 said:


> Anyone have any tricks to make it easier to pull 3- 3/0 conductors thru a 2 inch LB.
> Would be interested to hear the,.
> Thanks


Get a big helper.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> pull thru, then stuff it in. 3/0s are a breeze. 500s, now that's a trick. requires a 2x4 and a big hammer.



I'd really like to see someone get 3 500's in a 2"LB..:laughing:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

It matters which direction you pull. After the last time, I bought a little tool for bending the cable with a ratchet, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i love these type threads. there is no secret tip or trick. you grab the wire and push it through. done. three 3/0s in a 2'' is a piece of cake, my sister could do it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> i love these type threads. there is no secret tip or trick. you grab the wire and push it through. done. three 3/0s in a 2'' is a piece of cake, my sister could do it


Is it true that she's a man?

:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3lb hammer. Don't be afraid to use a hammer.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess if your thumbs don't look like your big toe yet, hammer and a 2x4 work good


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jrannis said:


> 3lb hammer. Don't be afraid to use a hammer.:thumbsup:



stop


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Copper or Alum.

I did 4 600mcm Alum through a 4" LR

Now that was interesting


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.pei said:


> Copper or Alum.
> 
> I did 4 600mcm Alum through a 4" LR
> 
> Now that was interesting


i'd be surprised if that was a code compliant install. this is where you pony up and get the mogul conduit bodies, well worth it. 2 weeks ago i went LB to LB through a wall with 4 runs of 4" rigid and the moguls made it slightly less awful. ya pay out the ass for them though

edit: on second thought, at almost 900 cubic inches you might be good for four 600s. sorry for blowing up

edit edit: on third thought if the LR wasn't stamped with (4) 600 i don't think its technically compliant but who cares


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It doesn't fit.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You could try one of these.
There was also a brand of LB...maybe Efcor...that came with a rounded metal guide that you snapped in the end of the LB and the wire ran over the smooth metal guide making it much easier that letting the wire drag against the LB itself. I have also used a piece of sheet metal to accomplish the same thing, but you have to be very careful of the sharp edges of the sheet metal.

Also note the maximum number and size of wires that are permitted in the LB. This information is normally marked on the inside of the fitting. It will be equal to the maximum permitted wire file for the conduit of the same trade size as the conduit body.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> this is where you pony up and get the mogul conduit bodies, well worth it.


I agree, well worth the extra money


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> ...
> 
> edit: on second thought, at almost 900 cubic inches you might be good for four 600s. sorry for blowing up
> 
> edit edit: on third thought if the LR wasn't stamped with (4) 600 i don't think its technically compliant but who cares


Volume of the fitting does not count for this. The LB must meet the rules in 314.28(A)(2) or (3) for junction boxes when the wire is #4 and larger.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Volume of the fitting does not count for this. The LB must meet the rules in 314.28(A)(2) or (3) for junction boxes when the wire is #4 and larger.


make sure you read the exception as this will cover the entry opposite the cover.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

360max said:


> make sure you read the exception as this will cover the entry opposite the cover.


That only changes the distance to the opposite wall, it does not change the required distance between the conduit entries into the conduit body. The distance between the conduits must be 6 times the trade size of the conduit.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

If its indoors and you have the room just use a large dry type JB i.e. 12x6x6.. Half the price of an LB and easier to work with


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I'd really like to see someone get 3 500's in a 2"LB..:laughing:


Only in pvc.....

Pipe
Very
Crowded


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok so some guys used a hammer and rammed 3/0 into a 2" LB and it was 600v. Ripped the insulation off and it blew a fuse lol, you have to be careful with the ramming/hammering.

I say upsize the LB or tape them all together and tie a rope on and pull them all through the LB at once. Then one at a time when it gets to the end part.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the Klein wire bender hicky.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

All the guys that said a hammer and a 2x4 are right. No easy way to do it. No tricks. No short cuts. Just lots of muscles, sweat and bruised knuckles.

The only thing different that i suggest is a rubber mallet. You can really wail on the wire with that thing and not skin it up.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> All the guys that said a hammer and a 2x4 are right. No easy way to do it. No tricks. No short cuts. Just lots of muscles, sweat and bruised knuckles.
> 
> The only thing different that i suggest is a rubber mallet. You can really wail on the wire with that thing and not skin it up.


If you have to use a hammer, you are not using the correct conduit body. If you use one that is code compliant for the size and number of conductors that you are installing, you never need a hammer.

Just because the insulation looks ok after you beat on it, does not mean that it really is ok.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nick.pei said:


> Copper or Alum.
> 
> I did 4 600mcm Alum through a 4" LR
> 
> Now that was interesting


Why?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mjjg92 said:


> Anyone have any tricks to make it easier to pull 3- 3/0 conductors thru a 2 inch LB.
> Would be interested to hear the,.
> Thanks


Maybe an LBD or BLB


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nick.pei said:


> Here it is


That's not an LR


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> That's not an LR



It's an LL. Actually I think it is double sided.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If you have to use a hammer, you are not using the correct conduit body. If you use one that is code compliant for the size and number of conductors that you are installing, you never need a hammer.
> 
> Just because the insulation looks ok after you beat on it, does not mean that it really is ok.


agreed. i work solo almost every day in an industrial facility and i install LBs constantly. i do it alone with no help from hammers or rope or whatever. i don't see how it could be so difficult if you're not going over the listed fill of the body


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> That's not an LR


It is actually an LL. wasn't so bad but can't be easier than smaller wire in a 2"


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> It's an LL. Actually I think it is double sided.


Not double sided


----------



## __Shane__ (Apr 30, 2013)

A 3lb hammer to close up a conduit body?? I don't see any craftsmanship in that.


----------

